# عرض مرئي حول الضواغط



## NAK (26 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الإخوة و الأخوات الكرام

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أيضاٍ نزولاً عند رغبة الأخت الكريمة المشرفة Nc سأبدأ معكم بإذن الله تقديم دورة في الضواغط

و الله الموفق و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## تقوى الله (27 أبريل 2006)

*بارك الله فيك*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذا واجبي اخي الكريم ان اقدم لك خالص الاحترام والتقدير علي هذا المجهود المميز ، وعلي تلبية الدعوة ، جعلها الله تعالي في ميزان حسناتك .
جزاك الله خيرا" اخي الكريم ،،،
 
وتقبل خالص التحية والاحترام والتقدير ،،،
 ​


----------



## NAK (27 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​​الإخوة و الأخوات الكرام

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

هذا جزء أخر من العرض

و الله ولي التوفيق و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.


----------



## NAK (30 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الإخوة و الأخوات الكرام

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

هذا جزء أخر من العرض

و الله ولي التوفيق و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## salemr12 (1 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا" اخي الكريم ،،،
وتقبل خالص التحية والاحترام والتقدير ،،،


----------



## NAK (1 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الإخوة و الأخوات الكرام

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

هذا جزء الأخير من العرض

و الله ولي التوفيق و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## العرندس (1 مايو 2006)

[frame="11 70"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الأخ الكريم Nak 

شكر الله لك جهدك في إعداد هذه الملفات 

وفقك الله 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم [/frame]​


----------



## salemr12 (1 مايو 2006)

العرض اللي انتا عامله في rotary compressor&dynamiccompressorاكثر من رائع


----------



## salemr12 (1 مايو 2006)

الأخ Nak 
شكر الله لك جهدك في إعداد هذه الملفات 
وفقك الله


----------



## salemr12 (1 مايو 2006)

ربنا يجازيك عنا كل خير


----------



## NAK (1 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الإخوة و الاخوات الكرام 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أشكر لكم إهتمامكم و جعاني الله و إياكم عند حسن الظن بنا 

و الله ولي التوفيق و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## أشرف جوهر (19 مايو 2006)

:81: الأخ الكريم Nak
شكرا على مجهودك الرائع والمتميز حول موضوع الضواغط
وعلى الرسومات التوضيحية الوافية
ولكن هناك سؤال بسيط ‍‍‍‍!!!!!! 
هل يوجد ضاغط أخر غير موجود بالعرض وهو الضاغط الحلزوني ؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## NAK (20 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الأخ الكريم أشرف جوهر

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

جزاك الله خيراً, بخصوص الضاغط الحلزوني فقد أوردته في أنواع الضواغط غير أني لم أتناوله بالكثير من التفاصيل.


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (20 مايو 2006)

*ملفات قيمة جداً*





ماشاء الله تبارك الله على هذا المجهود, تم تحميل الملفات, ولقد تصفحتها فعلاً قيمة
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك
أعتذر على ردي المتأخر وذلك بسبب ظروف الإمتحانات القهرية
وتقبلوا جميعاً تحياتي :7:​


----------



## الساكت بن راشد (21 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخي ...... اطال الله في عمرك ...... ونحن في إنتظار المزيد منك
أخوك الساكت بن راشد
تمنهنت . سبها . ليبيا


----------



## NAK (22 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الأخ الكريم الساكت بن راشد

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

و فيك بارك الله, نفعنا الله و إياكم بما علمنا و علمنا ما ينفعنا


----------



## محمود محمد مقابله (20 سبتمبر 2006)

ردي على الموضوع ممتاز


----------



## 000403 (21 سبتمبر 2006)

الله على هذا العرض الرائع والجميل 

وان شاء الله مزيدا من المعلومات الجيدة


----------



## هيثم فضل (23 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد زعبي (24 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات والصور الموضحه للموضوع


----------



## sam6 (26 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
اخوك م. هيثم


----------



## amin22 (17 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع والمتميز حول موضوع الضواغط


----------



## الاوائل (17 أكتوبر 2006)

اخى الكريم جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
عن حق ملف جيد جدا جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## lionasdf2006 (20 أكتوبر 2006)

حقيقى الموضوع ممتاز 

الف شكر ياباشا


----------



## islam shabaneh (23 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه اللله وبركاته

مشكوور كتييررررررررر اخي والله يوفقك وبدنا منك المزيد


----------



## islam shabaneh (23 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه اله وبركاته

مشكور اخي كتيير وبننتظر منك المزيد يا قمر


----------



## islam shabaneh (23 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكوور اخي كتيير وبننتظر منك المزيد يا حلو وبارك الله فيك


----------



## HARD_REVENGE (27 أكتوبر 2006)

الف ششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكر


----------



## طارق عبد الهادي (2 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك لله خير على هذا الموضوع المميز ونسأل الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mody2006oo7 (10 نوفمبر 2006)

الف الف الف شكر على المعلومات القيمة 

أخوكم محمد شوقى 

فعلا موقع فى منتها الجمال 

مشكور لأعضاء المنتدى الكرام

سلام


----------



## ahmed abd elgaw (17 يناير 2007)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع المبذول من قبلك , الحقيقه الموضوع ولا أروع وجدا مشيق وقد اتحفتنا بمعلومات جدا قيمه 
جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين ووضعه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## amin22 (17 يناير 2007)

ربنا يجازيك عنا كل خير


----------



## المهندس محمد السيد (17 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## طارق الشناوي (17 يناير 2007)

حقيقة لااعرف كيف اشكرك-ولكن علي الاقل ارجو من الله -ان يتقبل دعائي لك


----------



## م/علاء (18 يناير 2007)

*شهادة تقدير*

:14: اخى العزيز شغل اكثر من رائع ولك منى شهادة تقدير وكل احترام بالتوفيق :14: 
:77: مهما اتكلم فلن اوصف تقديرى لك
:77: 
[COLOR="Lime:63: "]مع اطيب تحياتى بالتوفيق والنجاح [/COLOR]
:63: اخيك/علاءمتولى:63:


----------



## سقراط (18 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا لك اخي على هذا المجهود الطيب​


----------



## zroogaa (6 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الاخوة الكرام تحية طيبة مباركة وبعد نشكركم شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيكم وجزاكم عنا خير الجزاء وشكرا


----------



## fmcg (6 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك وزادك علما ونرجو المزيد


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (6 مايو 2007)

الموضوع قديم بس فعلا شيق ....


----------



## توفيق بارودي (12 مايو 2007)

شكرا يا أخي والله كلك زوء وشكرا لجهودك


----------



## فنـي مبتـدئ (12 مايو 2007)

جــــــــــزاك الله ألف خير على مجهودك الطيب ..
ننتظر الجديد وجاري تحميل الملفات ....
مشكــــــــوور ..


----------



## احمد مصطفى حسن عبد (13 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي ,,وبلتوفيق 

اخوك احمد


----------



## توفيق بارودي (13 مايو 2007)

شكرا لكم جميعا فعلا انكم لأسرة رائعة تفوق الوصف


----------



## أبو محمد عاصم (14 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mohamed55555 (22 يوليو 2007)

شكراً علي هذا المجهود الرائع
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## talal naseem (22 يوليو 2007)

الف الف شكر على هذا المجهور القيم ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## احمد مؤنس (23 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## كريم حسن الكعبي (24 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله بجهودك ونتمنى لك التوفيق والصحه


----------



## gearbox (30 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس: هانى قطب (31 يوليو 2007)

يا Nak اسال الله ان يجعل ذلك فى ميزانك


----------



## ayhah (13 أغسطس 2007)

شكر الله لك جهدك في إعداد هذه الملفات 
وفقك الله


----------



## حمدى حسن (13 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود الاكثر من راااااااااااااائع


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (15 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على جهدك الرائع


----------



## merohussein (15 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## ابو اواب (14 سبتمبر 2007)

Thanksssssssssssssssss


----------



## Badran Mohammed (16 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوريييييييييييييين على المجهود


----------



## النجم المتوهج (5 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لمجهودك الرائع


----------



## النجم المتوهج (5 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر:67:


----------



## احمد الحكيم (5 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا علي المجهود العظيم نرجو المزيد اوخوك احمد بهاء .مصر


----------



## ثامر عبدالواحد (5 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود القيم


----------



## salmanha (5 أكتوبر 2007)

وفقك الله وبارك فيك


----------



## السيد سعيد السيد (7 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خيرررر
وفى لمزيد
أشمون منوفيه مصر


----------



## Asaad Mohamed Khal (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*asaadkhalifa*

عرض اروع منه لايوجد
بارك الله فيك وربنا يجزيك في هذا الشهر الكريم كل خير 
ويجعلك من عتقاء النار
اَمين يارب العالمين

اسعد


----------



## cropper (8 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا
ياهيك الشغل يا بلا


----------



## أنيشتين (10 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## م.سعد نجم (10 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس برو (14 أكتوبر 2007)

سلام عليكم 
شكرا زميلى العزيز على هذا المجهود الرائع 
واتمنى لك مزيد من الجد والاجتهاد 
وفعلا موضوع رائع 
وانا اسمى مهندس محمد حجى انا بدرس هندسة المنصوره 
قسم قوى ميكانيكيه 
والحمد لله عندى خبره مش قليله فى مجال التكييف والتبريد لان دى كانت مجال دراستى قبل الكليه ودا كمان شغلى فى احدى الشركات 
ولو انتا احتجت اى حاجه اطلبها منى فى موضوعى الموجود فى المنتدى 
يلا سلام 
مهندس محمد حجى


----------



## ahmsha0 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## إيهاب2007 (13 مارس 2008)

شكرا ياأخى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمد عبد العزيز (13 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير 

انا نزلتهم خلاص بارك الله فيك 

وإن شاء الله استفاد منهم


----------



## بمبش (14 مارس 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mjoda (15 يونيو 2008)

موضوع رائع جداً أخ يالكريم 
جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ابن العميد (3 يوليو 2008)

كلام كبير جدا جدا


----------



## مصطفى الشيخلي (4 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالله الملك (4 يوليو 2008)

اسئل الله ان يبارك لكم وان يذيدكم من العلم​


----------



## موفق عمران (4 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخ Nak 
بارك الله في جهودك في اعداد هذا الملف 
واتمنى لك الموفقية الدائمة


----------



## eng mohamed khalil (5 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اشرف دار (6 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## SAIFASAD (15 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير ونفع بكم معلومات غاية في الأهمية


----------



## م محمد سالم (2 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نايف علي (3 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الفاضل nak 

تعودنا على مواضيعه المفيدة

يحب نفع إخوانه وخدمة دينه

أسأل الله أن يرفع قدرك ويرزقك الفردوس الأعلى من الجنان


----------



## alyaf3i (3 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
الف شكر


----------



## senan85 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور وما قصرت


----------



## m_mahmoud (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يباركلك


----------



## ابوشامة (13 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mjoda (26 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الملفات الرائعة


----------



## ذيادة (29 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا ثم شكرا ثم شكرا وجزاءك اللة خيرا


----------



## Saber Mohamed (15 ديسمبر 2008)

Thanks lot my dear


----------



## أبو نهاد (15 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لكم........


----------



## محمد ياسر صوالحة (16 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من نعيمه


----------



## wael gamil sayed (20 فبراير 2009)

_Peace be upon you and God's mercy and blessings _
_Dzak God's good and useful Beck's effort magnificent:75:_


----------



## wael gamil sayed (20 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي علي الجهود الرائع ومستانيان منك المزيد


----------



## م.مطيع علي (20 فبراير 2009)

نفعك الله بما علمك 
وزادك الله علما


----------



## رياض الانباري (14 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير جزاء وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## USMBscorpion (7 مايو 2009)

مجهود رائع من طرفك اخي...........بارك الله فيك


----------



## ملك الظلام (7 مايو 2009)

يا أستاذي ولا ملف رضي يفتح معايا ممكن تشفلي أيش المشكلة


----------



## usamaawad40 (7 مايو 2009)

الله يجزيك كل خير اخي الكريم على المجهود الطيب


----------



## وليد عشرى (8 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخى الفاضل


----------



## الخطيرجدا (20 أكتوبر 2009)

شي خيالي يا صاحبي واشكرك جدا


----------



## hamadalx (20 أكتوبر 2009)

With my all best regards


----------



## قاسم2000 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

شكوووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررر عععععععععععمممممممممممييييييييييييييقققققققققققققققققققققققق


----------



## محمود33 (1 يناير 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مشكور اخي علي المعلومات ونريد المزيد
والسلام عليكم*​


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (3 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## مستريورك (3 يناير 2010)

شكرا اين الملف


----------



## حيدر الابراهيم (3 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة التي تخص الظواغط 
نور الله قلبك جزاك اللله خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## علاء النصيراوي (19 يناير 2010)

*كيف احمل الكتب ارجو الرد*

كيف احمل الكتب ارجو الرد . لان المواضيع عنواينه جيدة جداً


----------



## فهد م (4 مارس 2010)

عمل مميز -- بارك الله فيكم


----------



## البييضاني محمد (9 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك مليون شكررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## المناوب (11 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المحترم nak
شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك الرائع في تقديم هذا العرض القيم و جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## خالدناصر7 (7 فبراير 2016)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------

